# Abspann für DVD erstellen



## Criminalogy (3. September 2006)

Habe ein eigenes Video, stehe jetzt aber vor dem Problem das ich gerne einen Abspann und evtl. ein Intro haben will.

Vielleicht kann mir auf diesem Weg jemand helfen (google bringt nicht wirklich viel).

Also nochmal in Kurzform:

Möchte einen Abspann erstellen der auf jedem Film ist wo Namen eingeblendet werden bzw. von unten nach oben laufen.

Danke im vorraus für die Hilfe!


----------



## axn (3. September 2006)

Hi!

Womit arbeitest du denn? Adobe liefert Titelgenerator (andere sicher auch). Sonst einfache Textpositionsanimation wenns nichts ausgefallenes sein soll..

mfg

axn


----------



## Criminalogy (4. September 2006)

Ich muss dazu sagen ich habe keine Ahnung davon.

Ich habe Adobe Komponente zur Verfügung. Aber ich brauche wenn möglich eine detaillierte Beschreibung wenn es nicht zu viele Umstände macht.


----------



## axn (4. September 2006)

[F1] -> Suche nach "Titel".

mfg

axn


----------

